# Do you paint your models



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

with the thread about GW should sell pre painted models I was wondering how many of us paint our models, Or pay for commission's, or just say sod it 


I paint mine, but that is the main part of the hobby for me.

I hardly ever play games and do find if a game go's on for a bit too long I get bored (this is why I hate Apoc), 
so I can understand the people who don't like painting not wanting to paint their models.

But if the painter can find the time to read the rules, surely the gamer can find the time to do a basic flat 3 colour paint job.

Regards,
Jim.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have much time to paint models, maybe enough to do one coat on 5 models once per two weeks but over time I managed to get my entire army painted.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

im slowly painting what i dont have painted for my two armies, but its taking a while since i need to be in the mood/groove to paint. whereas i dont have much of an issue with playing them unpainted


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I paint a lot more than I game, because a lot of the guys who like GW around my area are freaks who scare the shit out of me...

I have 2 people I play 40k with, so otherwise I paint (check out my Iron Snake project log in my sig :biggrin: )


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Couldn't really vote, as i cant select multiple options.

The characters, squad leaders, etc, i paint to a semi-high standard.
Bulk models i get commissioned.
75% of all my stuff is unpainted at the moment though... in fact 25% of it is still unassembled.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i paint very slowly, but i do paint.

i dream of the day i get my ig finnished


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

yep i just don't base anything. hate doing that more than anything


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, I paint them.
I'm not award -winning or anything, but still average or above.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Just returning to the hobby, ive begun to seriously start painting mines, but as others have said I have a priority system. With my tyranids... anything that is in a squad of 5 or less gets a bit more detail, while the rest get a coat of orange and red, a wash of red, then blue to highlight veins and non-chitin areas.

Just takes too much time to go into greater detail for a lot of the models!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I paint all my models as best as I can; it annoys me otherwise because I knew I could have done better...lucky for me I'm quite a quick painter


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'm not a good painter and never will be, but I still do it and I mostly enjoy it. I've never fielded an unpainted model. I don't base though, the whole idea seems wrong to me.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

For all the people that play with their armies in the colour of "Plasti-crack Grey", just put a quick undercoat on the models.
It is amazing how much difference it can make to an opponent who dislikes playing against unpainted models.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i also do multiple things. My orks I paint all of them myself but some of my other armies and some special characters I commision them to be painted because I don't have time or I want a better paint job on them than I can do. 

Only in a real pinch for like a mega battle will I field a model that is not painted but that rarely happens although I was in two mega 7k point battles and I had to use some unpainted models to get to that point level.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I paint all my armies. It depends on the army what quality I give it. My loganwing for instance has a very basic and terrible 3 color paint scheme. my tyranids have 2 colors, but 2 coats and a wash for each of them, purple bodies and green carapace. My flesh tearers that I am working on now are much more complex. The sangunary guard's gold armor was a total 6 coats of paint and another. 2 washes


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I paint, but I need a deadline to work to to get anything done. a tournament or the army painting challenge works wonders I find.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I paint all of my models but my vehicles are more of a priority than Infantry, and I usually make a point of painting them straight after they're assembled. I also use Modelling Powders to add rust and Mud details etc so they're just right.

Infantry I'm not in so much of a rush to get finished, but I go a lot further than basic colours, highlighting and wash, so probably to a high tabletop standard.

Basing I'm not that fussed about really..I see little sense in adding a lot of themed scenery to them, Ruin pieces etc, because they look silly on a desert board (or whatever), so I just stick to sand and aslo use the Powders.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I paint all my models!


----------



## IadUmboros (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to say I paint all my models (in the poll I did anyway ) but having just restarted I have a Warhammer and 40K army to paint. The Warhammer one is preowned (mostly) and some of the paint jobs are shocking. Lots of figures to paint too.

My 40K army I just got assemble. I've based and undercoated all the troops and started painting my first unit of noise marines. I've a long way to go though! Like others have said, I need to be in the mood and I find the laptop and/or Xbox huge distractions. I hated painting as a kid but I quite enjoy getting Last.fm on the 360 and spending an evening with my brushes and toy soldiers these days. If I feel the need to push myself I'll head into the store to paint. Stops me getting distracted with Street Fighter...


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a terrible painter. I am barely able to legally hold a driver's license due to my eyesight and wear no glasses. 

So, I paint everyone. Think they look awesome. Then a week later I'm brushing them down in Simple Green and starting over. 

My Space Marines (roughly around 1,200 points with no vehicles) have now been fully painted three different colors and half of my models are in some way deformed from different chemicals used to get the paint off.

I push everyone I play with to paint. It really makes the game so much better for me to see a sea of color instead of a grey force driving at me.


----------



## Immortal Lord (Oct 22, 2010)

i paint but verys slowly as i suck at it and am very impatient, but i do paint all my models basic 3-5 colors w/ base coat. To stalkerzero up there having a 1000point unpainted ork army comin at u is pretty awesome in my opinion


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I painted(ing) my Æsir(C:SW) army, but there is no way in holly fuck you are going to get me to paint my dwarfs. BTP gets that job.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I do paint my models... And yes, I do hate basing...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yes, although I despise painting (unless its my ships because there enjoyable), I'm not gonna pay some bloke to paint my toy soldiers for me, thats just stupid, its more time consuming but a hell of allot cheaper to do it yourself, and if they come out crap you have only yourself to blame, instead of realising you spent hundreds on a blind mans guide dog to paint them with his dog cock.

and its not as if painting these days is hard either, for a guardsmen you can get a squad done in a day
spray black
spray humbrol green/grey/sand/whatever
paint face, silver, boots
wash devlan all over
varnish
done.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love basing; don't understand why so many people hate it!

It doesn't take long, it's easy, and can really made a model stand out!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with painting; I like the look of a well painted army and feel really bad about compromising quality even on rank-and-file but can rarely paint for long periods so it takes ages to get it done. Therefore, I paint all my models to a good standard but might use them for ages without the last highlight.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I paint to a three colour standard usually, though not because I enjoy it. It's more to keep people's bitching to a minimum. If I could afford to get my stuff painted, I would.


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

I struggle to find the time to paint and tend to resent it as with the limited free time that I have it can be a choice between painting or gaming rather than both.

Particularly as I am a pretty poor painter, with not great eyesight - I need a magnifying glass to paint anything.

My Orks (about 1500 pts) are semi painted and I find it a bit daunting when I think of the sheer volume there is to paint, especially as I am also a very slow painter.

However, despite all the above, I am working my way through them, unit by unit, and look forward to the day when I can field a fully painted army.

And although I find painting difficult, my goals are to complete my Ork army so I can start on my Eldar Battleforce. The plan then is to build and paint each unit before assembling the next one so I don't have to look at that sea of grey sapping my will to live.

I also want to improve my painting and think that with enough practise I can move from mediocre to acceptable.

Reavsie


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I paint all my minis. If I buy something used, I strip it and paint it myself. However, it's takes me a long ass time. So, I have lots of "grays" floating around. And once a model starts the painting process it does not leave to go in the case or to play. It will be proxied until it's done painting.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I paint, just don't base. If people get upset by that I tell them that my units are based for a road. :laugh:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I've always loved building the models, and playing the game. That pesky middle step, i.e. painting the models has never really appealed to me. All of my models range somewhere from white/black primer to fully painted. A large majority of them having at least a basecoat. Now that I have an 8 month old running around, the limited time and desire I had to get my models painted has all but vanished. Now I'm seriously considering the commissioning, just a squad at a time until everything is finished. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I too find the painting aspect the least enjoyable. However I get more annoyed if I field unpainted models than my opponent so I paint everything before first use. I also started playing where at least 5 different colours had to be used to be tournament fieldable and I have kept this. I also always base. However this the quickest part since a Bestial Brown edge with Goblin Green flat bit is very quick to do.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

The only time I don't paint the models is if I feel if my skills can't do it justice.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, i do paint all my models. For me, its part of the fun. And i do a lot of experimentations, so the army do not have the most consistent look. But they are all red and based, in one way or another.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

"Do you paint your models?"
That's like asking if I wear clothes when I go outside.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I paint all my models. I do the washes and 1 highlight, although im not particulary good at painting so end product is not so representative. But i would feel stupid if someone else did that for me, and it would take all the fun. Don't mention the money which could be used to buy more models. Only part I hate is basing. I just put some sand and paint it some brown color.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't understand everyones hatred for basing. It's a quick process, all you need is sand and PVA glue; as well as 2 or 3 paints. Just dot the base with PVA glue, put in sand, some grass if you want. Go away and do other things whilst it drys. Then come back and do some quick drybrushing of a grey colour, then drybrush a lighter colour. Then paint rim graveyard earth. Takes no longer than 30 minutes (not including drying time) and it much quicker to do than painting itself. 

A decent base can make a model look so much more awesome as well!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I don't understand everyones hatred for basing. It's a quick process, all you need is sand and PVA glue; as well as 2 or 3 paints. Just dot the base with PVA glue, put in sand, some grass if you want. Go away and do other things whilst it drys. Then come back and do some quick drybrushing of a grey colour, then drybrush a lighter colour. Then paint rim graveyard earth. Takes no longer than 30 minutes (not including drying time) and it much quicker to do than painting itself.
> 
> A decent base can make a model look so much more awesome as well!


I agree. It takes very little time and add so much to the model.

I personally paint all my models before first use. Mainly because i'm into the painting/modelling/conversion part of 40k more than the gaming part.
An unpainted army also looks silly on the table when faced with a painted one.
I would never say no to a game with an unpainted one though; There are several factors to be considered when painting an army so its not really fair to just assume an opponent is too lazy to do it. (A lot of people do assume that these days unfortunately)

SGMAlice


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> There are several factors to be considered when painting an army so its not really fair to just assume an opponent is too lazy to do it.


Absolutely.

Vanir is a skilled painter; his Slaanesh CSM and Daemon Hunters are both superb; however his VC army has been mostly plastic and base-coat since 8th Edition.


----------



## darthw (Jan 7, 2011)

For me painting is half the fun, as I do have alot of free time to just kill.

Currently I am working on my own Dark Eldar & Ork armies, my cousins Catachans, and for 3 of my friends I am painting Eldar, Tyranid, & Blood Angels.

I avoid basing as is, and that is due to the added costs, I have a hard enough time keeping my paints fully stocked, and with how quickly most brushes fray, cost is a concern of mine.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nowadays I don't actually even paint the Base colour, I have found Army Painter is so much easier to just spray on and paint on top of that. My Ultramarines will all be a Navy Blue colour, and my Khorne Berzerkers are all Dragon Red. 

I do however still paint from scratch, I am painting some Slanneshi Terminators a really vivid pink at some point (VGC Squid Pink ) they have all got to be based by brush and all the rest. 

For bulk troops I enjoy not having to paint so much on, but for specialist stuff like most metal models I will make an attempt at making them look really cool, and shading and the whole shabang.

So, I would say yes. I paint my models, and I paint them as well as I can


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I won't play with unpainted models. It would detract from my enjoyment of the hobby. And I find that keeping to this rule motivates me to get painting

I paint slowly to an average tabletop standard and don't really enjoy it but seeing that finished product is worth it.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I really enjoy collecting and painting. I get more out of that than the gaming aspect of the hobby, to be honest.

I love chatting with fellow gamers about how we've achieved particular finishes or effects on our models. 
And I'm particularly proud when a complete stranger compliments me on the paint job on the army that I'm fielding. 
Don't we all?

I won't use an unpainted model in a battle ever. And I don't like playing against unpainted models, either.

I will play against a partially painted army, but I won't play against a complete tin boy army.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I always paint my models, since I hate unpainted models on the table.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i paint my crap as well, also do the odd paint job for friends at the club (haveing fun with my first attempt at FOW minis)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I paint my own, and other peoples as well. I am that guy who gets paid to paints folks stuff but I rarely take on a commission. To much of my own crap to paint.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Of course I paint them.
They aren't going to paint themselves and I'm too cheap to pay someone else to do my hobby for me.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i paint everything i buy, might take me a while to get round to it but it definately gets done


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I paint a little at a time, to a decent standard that is at least worth an entry into a competition. Not that I ever win. :laugh:

Seriously though, I only put my best work into charavters and big stuff, the bulk of my army receives a tabletop standard at least, but the highlights and details on troops (especially gaunts) are generally pretty half arsed. Fortunately, the standard is enough so that it still looks impressive from across the board. 

More work has gone into my necrons and eldar, being an army of fewer models and more elite means they can be spared the extra attention. 

And as a rule, I avoid gaming with unpainted models. I have gone for months without a list and take an alternate army top a tourney simply because a handful of models didn`t get painted in time. :biggrin:


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

My hands shake and are always in pain. Holding something too long (like a brush or the model) causes it to get worse. As such, I have my buddy do it for me, and in exchange I help him get units for his army.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I usually don't paint anything until about a month before any major event I plan on attending, then it's all I do in my free time up until the tournament.

For example, the month of march will be spent painting for Adepticon >_<


----------



## jon1337 (Jan 18, 2011)

I love collecting and playing with my models. Painting for me is meh, I usually like the end result but despise the time it takes to get there (time that I rarely have).

I would never pay anyone else to paint my minis as they charge way too much for my budget (college student). 

Basing annoys the hell out of me as it never turns out as I like and always starts falling off no matter what I do. 

If GW sold prepainted minis I would defiantly buy some prepainted IG troops just because of the sheer volume I need to play with the lists I write and the painful monotony of painting guardman 1 to 100.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

jon1337

"I would never pay anyone else to paint my minis as they charge way too much"

"If GW sold prepainted minis I would defiantly buy some prepainted IG troops"

If you bought pre-painted models from Games Workshop you would be paying someone else to paint your models. You'd be paying Games Workshop to paint them for you.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I have two different approaches.

My CSM army I have fully painted. In recent memory, I've only had 2 instances where I didn't have a fully painted tabletop army, and that was because I have just purchased a new defiler (and Christ they take forever...) and the second because I played an apoc game that was about 3000 points more than I was used to wielding. I've painted and based every individual model I have for the normal 1500-2500 point games that I tend to play with them.

My second army, my Blood Angels, I'm being a bit more deliberate on. Rather than suddenly having a box full of models that I assembly line the shit out of (and the quality suffers for it, unfortunately), I am taking my time with each individual model, making sure that the painting quality is the best that I can manage. Yes, I've gotten 3 figures done in a month, but the end product is (in my mind) worth the effort. Once I've actually got them tabletop ready, I'm looking forward to seeing my opponents'/friends' reactions when I bring them to a game.

I have debated in the past as to whether or not to get some HQ pieces commissioned, but always opted against it. If I want a model to really stand out and to hone my personal painting/modeling talents, I think that the best way to do so is to focus all of my efforts into my HQ, so that I can learn through trial and error what works and doesn't work with regards to making a model not tabletop quality, but _good._

...that and I'm cheap.


----------

